# Just done first ever enema..... scared



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

I haev just given myself my first ever self enema and im terrified. I have never done anything like this before but its been 4 odd weeks since I had a proper BM.I am so scared. I dont know whats going to happen. If I will get D, cramps, vomiting, anything.Anyone ever done one before? Please tell me what happened.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

What kind did you use? It should not be a big deal. A lot of people with chronic constipation use them often. It should have worked within a few minutes. It may give you some cramps, but you should expel some stool along with the fluid.


----------



## 20028 (Jun 8, 2005)

I was scared the first time I did one too. I did get some cramps, but I didn't get D. They're not pleasant but not too bad.


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm sure it's okay poo pea (hard to keep a straight face with your login name). My guess is that you probably did not get enough water in your system to make the enema effective. It can be rather uncomfortable when doing an enema. It seems at times you have to go through some mild pain and discomfort to really eliminate the trapped fecal matter. Next time pay a professional colon hyrotherapist and let them do it for you, that way you'll know it will be done right. Until then...don't worry I'm sure you're fine


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

It hasnt done anything. I needed to pass gas after I took it and I think it all came back out again before it had a chance to work.It was my last hope


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

> quote:It hasnt done anything. I needed to pass gas after I took it and I think it all came back out again before it had a chance to work.


_____________________________________________Tha's exactly what I meant, it sounds like it didn't work. It should not, however, be considered you're last hope. Go see a professional!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i have to admit to having had this done in the past, after my hystie, a bit uncomfortable but it needed to be done and was i pleased??


----------



## 15983 (Oct 21, 2005)

Carefull you might discover it will make you feel much better inside,i have washed out for many years and have learned what works ,it is the source of much debate but only by the people against it the people doing it are off the medical radar a few can be found because it increases sex drive(search enema or enemarotica on google). warm comfortable setting at home is best.warm water 100-105 degrees works and is soothing to fill the colon takes between 2-3 quarts start with one and work your way up if cramping occures stop and wait they will pass then resume flow when the colon relaxes i do not retain it and i use a sunshower as it holds 2.5 or 4 gallons so you don,t have to refill it i also use a digital flowmeter so i know exactly how much. it is YOUR colon if you learn it and how to clean it you will feel much better.....i have been unable to find anyone that did not feel better and exercizing the colon will retime it to work better.....good luck and ask any questions that you want


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Poopea,if you release the enema too soon becoze of gas,that's fine.But just take another one after if no stool was expelled.How old are you Poopea?


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Thank you everyone for your advice. I think the enema i tried to take is a bit differant to the ones you guys have been talking about. This enema already has the stuff in a little tube and you just do it from there. Its called microlax.I ended up using a suppository called glycerol suppositories today which were recommended to me by the doctor. I used two. I think I didnt wait long enough the first time so I tried agin. On the second one i forced myself to wait about 20minutes, I jumped up and down and went for two walks........ in the end I got a tiny bit of D. I feel a little bit better but nowhere near enough or normal again. Do you guys think I should attempt to take another one again tomorrow and keep doing it until i feel better. I am still taking the parachoc too.How many attempts should one make at fixing their C with suppositories, and if its not working well enough where do you go from there? And which is better a suppository or a microlax enema?When someone is severe C what should they eat, i dont want to eat anything that will make it worse. Ive really gotten myself into a bit of a pickle over it all and am trying to claw my way back out.Spasman - Im 24 years old, and u? I really would like to thank you spasman, you have been so very kind to me with words and advice and its just what i need/ed.In my tummy it feels like it is banked way back up and it needs to work its way out of my body from top to out (meaning something orally that goes into my tummy and pushes everything out), the suppository felt like it only evacuated what was immediatly there and didnt even touch the C that feels way banked up further in my intestines. Will a suppository finally attack that if I keep using it? Can you take a suppository in the morning and one at night? Also if it does work what does one do to stop it from happening again, from getting C that severe again? I have made an appointment to see a dietician too.... I hope it helps.Getoutside - you mentioned a colon hydrotherapist, i am very keen to give that a go. Is that someone a doctor can recommend, or do u just look them up in the yellow pages? I had a look and couldnt find one. Where would one work?Sorry about all the questions, and thank you so much for reading it all!!!!


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Just wondering if Fleet Phospho soda would be good in these cases. Anyone who's used it before a colonoscopy knows it works really well!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

yep it really worked for me, when i went i was lucky to get a nice flavour a bit like berries..


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

If you haven't been for 4 weeks,it's getting serious as i said in the other post.You may want to google bowel impaction or something.I'm not sure your doctor is good.Is it a gastroenterologist?Suppository are good for rectosigmoid constipation.I don't know in a severe case like you.Geez,do you live in a third world country or what?Anyway,i think enema are good to releive this serious constipation because the water hit the hard stools and will deterioate it.Perhaps you need more than one enema.I had one at the E.R. many years ago and they use a lot of water.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

ohmigod 4 weeks ouch!


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Should I go to the doctor and get one of these water enemas done to me? What kind of doctor would do that for you? I know neither if the doctors I see would ever do that.The doctors I see are normal GP's. I have seen to gastroenterologist before, one of them did a endoscopy and a colonoscopy. He said he found nothing and I have IBS so stop stressing.Im slowly going broke trying to find someone to help me out. Someone mentioned a colon hydrotherapist.... im really keen to give that a go but have no idea how to find one. I looked in the internet, white pages and yellow pages with no luck.Fleet Phospho Soda, is it similar to coloxyl with senna...... well I am off to the chemist RIGHT NOW to go and see if they have any of it.Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

My ibs has settled down of late and im having no probs (thank god) when i was ever in a position that i could not get my bowels to work i used to guzzle down large amounts of rhubarb, now im aware that not everyone like it, but speaking for myself it worked wonders, talk about the green apple splatters, but sucess it worked..


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Poopea,phospho soda works well.I guess even senna could help you,however it is irritating for IBSers.You can go at the emergency room and get an enema.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Poo Pea, if it's been that long since you've been and you can't get it to come out I think you should go to your hospitals ED and get checked for an impacted bowel or an obstruction. Generally parachoc will get things moving from the top end and to combine it with an enema (which blasts away the "plug" at the bottom to enable the rest to come out) and still have nothing I'd go to a doctor or the hospital. GOod luck, I hope you go soon and feel better!


----------



## 18597 (Jan 6, 2006)

When you guys say Phospho soda, do you mean magnesium citrate? At least that's what I think I mean, and what I think you mean. HAHA Follow that one!When I had to have an IVP done for frequent UTI's, they gave me that stuff to drink 12 hours before. I HAD NO CLUE WHAT IT WAS GOING TO DO! But I think that it would/should do the trick in helping someone empty their bowels. I know mine sure emptied out. During an IVP, you lay on an xray table while they take repeated xrays over like an hours time to follow an injected dye through your system. I was squeezing my poor little cheeks together the whole time. That stuff turned everything in me into pure liquid. The total effects took days to go away. I told my Mom it was like urinating from the wrong hole. The cramps weren't that bad though, very minor.As for enemas, I had to do 2 of those a few hours before a flexibal sygmoidoscopy. I was so nervous. It worked within an hour. I don't remember much cramping at all. And I didn't have much food in me, so not much had to be removed. I would certainly say try the phospho soda. And seek medical help if it's been 4 weeks since you've had a good BM. That can be a signal of a problem that may not even be related to IBS.Liz


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

I tried to go to the chemist today and get some phospho soda but he wouldnt sell it to me. So i bought some coloxyl with senna instead and will be taking it tonight. I have told my mum thats what I am doing so she is on stand by for me, and i will also tell my room mates just incase I faint and they worry.I also did a microlax enema this morning and a suppository just now. If the coloxyl doesnt work by tomorrow morning then I am definately off to the hospital to get this fixed.I am beginning to think this isnt my IBS, because my IBS has never been like this before.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

You mentioned enemas and suppositories, but have you tried just plain old laxatives? Milk of Magnesia?Mineral Oil or Castor Oil are another option, but should only be used occassionally.


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Ive done parachoc which is a laxative and did nothing, and i looked everywhere for milk of magnesia but I have some to the conclusion they dont sell that here in Perth.Coloxyl with senna is a high grad laxative here. So I will give that a go tonight. The only other laxative they sell here in senakot with senna. You mentioned caster oil, how does that work..... do mean the caster oil that you buy from the supermarket?


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

It works by lubricating the intestines.About a tablespoon should do it. Tastes bad so you may want to put it in something. Mineral oil on the other hand doesnt have much of a taste, and the same amount applies.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Any luck? Call the doc yet?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Poo Pea, just wondering how you're going? Did the laxatives work for you or did you end up at the hospital? Hope you're okay! Let us know


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey everyoneThank you again for all your kind words and advice.Things are finally improving!! Things arent 100% but I dont feel as bad. For the last three days ive been taking a suppository in the morining and one at night, with parachoc at night too. Its been helping me feel better (I think there was ALOT banked up there). For the first time this morning I had a BM without the suppository. The parachoc worked all by itself. So I believe this means I am on the road to recovery. Im a little worried about taking suppositories and parachoc cause I heard it can lead to dependance. Im thinking you would really have to use it for a long time for that to happen. Im optomistic that my bowels will start working on their own again if I ween myself off it all very slowly. I mean its a good sign I didnt need the suppository this morning







I went to an After Hours GP at my local hospital in the end. She was the nicest GP I have ever talked to. She sat with me for about 30min and talked to me about it all. I cried when I left because she was so kind. Since I didnt have a regular GP she told me she would be willing to be mine, and would work with me side by side to help fix my IBS as much as we can. I feel like one of the luckiest ppl in the world to have meet her. Ive also made an appointment to see a dietician.So fingers crossed with the Dr and Dietician working with me I can get off the suppositories and parachoc and back into normal BM's without meds to help.I cant thank you all enough for being here to talk to while ive been going through a ruff patch. It means alot to me!!!!Poo Pea


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Glad to hear things are getting better! Even better to hear you've found an empathetic doctor who is going to work with you to help you start feeling better! Good luck with the dietician and with your new doctor


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Don't worry Poopea,laxatives don't lead to dependency.


----------



## huxley (Jan 14, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by SpAsMaN*on't worry Poopea,laxatives don't lead to dependency.


They can as more of a mental dependancy i.e. being constipated and thinking you cannot go and the laxative is the only thing that will work.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:They can as more of a mental dependancy i.e. being constipated and thinking you cannot go and the laxative is the only thing that will work.


I'm sorry chronic constipation is usually NOT influenced by anxiety.You can learn about it by looking the unique 2005 W.C. webcast in my signature::


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Laxatives can cause a dependencyI was anorexic and bullimic for over 30 years and I lived on laxatives If ffood went in then a laxative went in because if food went in it had to come outAfter years it stopped working and then I neded to find something new It was a horrible situationNow my insides are all screwed upWhen I got better from the anorexia I was petrified of laxatives and enemas.I was so afraid they would lead to anorexia all over again and guess what they did. Well they contributed to itI get so sick with the IBS and the GERD that I cant eat and keep losing weightI think you should only do what your GI doc says I have experimented enough for the whole worldThanksKAren


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Karen,it is from a leader in gastro enterology.I can't relate to your case since you had others issues for a long time.


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

I dont know if you ran into this problem with self enema. But when I tried it for the first time with my IBS /C I was terrified. It didnt seem to work for me at first. I was told by my sister ( IBS also and Enema queen ) that I wasnt beibg patient enough and didnt use enough. I was told *Use whole bottle of liquid - lay on your side for atleast 10 min- when you feel you cant stand it no more and you have to go- then go- it took me most of the night of trips to the Potty to feel better. Finally hours later I passed what looked like something from a horror flick. I was soooo backed up it took that long to pass. So if you first fail- try again....like my sister says.. it might feel strange at first... but now she carries them in her purse LOL


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey all







Just an update. I am off the suppositories completley and just on the Parachoc







I am so happy about it I cant stop smiling.Next goal is to be off the parachoc


----------

